# Dixon Spring 2017



## ARandomCuber (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello, I will be attending Dixon Spring 2017, and I am interested in finding other cubers who will be there! I have an old Moyu Skewb with the ball-bearings taken out and a Shengshou Skewb and Pyraminx (both with white plastic) for sale or trade, along with a LingAo Magic.


----------

